# Walnut



## artie08

Acho que a tradução da madeira "walnut" é nogueira o "imbuia". Mas acabo de receber a palavra traducido assim "walnute". A gente pode me advisar se é correcto?

Desculpe os meus erros


----------



## Vanda

Artie, não entendi. Você quer saber se walnute é correto em inglês?


----------



## artie08

Desculpe!
Quero saber o que e em português do Brasil?

Acho que "Walnute" é mau traducão


----------



## Vanda

Com certeza ! Não existe tal palavra em português.


----------



## topexpto

Penso que walnute seja um erro. Acho que não existe nem em Inglês nem em Português.


----------



## artie08

muito obrigada pelo reposta rápida!


----------



## artie08

mais uma dúvida: 
Este é a tradução de: Straight Grain Walnut Wood Finisher – "Acabamento da madeira Walnut Granulado"
mas agora querem a tradução "Acabamento da madeira em Walnut Granulado"

este ultima frase é correto ou não?


----------



## topexpto

Não sei traduzir a frase toda. Mas é frequente os acabamentos serem *em* qualquer coisa/algum tipo.
Já agora, porque não traduzir walnut para nogueira?


----------



## topexpto

Não sei mesmo traduzir isto. Normalmente, só conheço acabamentos em nogueira.

Mas dá uma olhada aqui, onde explica o que é straight-grained (mesmo assim não entendi bem)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_grain

Parece-me que grain se refere aos veios da madeira, e que straight-grained significa que os veios correm ao longo da madeira. (ver base do candeeiro).

Veja também isto.

Espero ter ajudado. Boa sorte.


----------



## artie08

muito obrigado, o seu resposta e muito bem, 

Mas acho que o minha pergunta e mais simple:

"Acabamento da madeira em Walnut Granulado"

ou "Acabamento da madeira Walnut Granulado"

o ultimo tem "em" o outro sem "em"

ou os dois estão bem?

de novo, desculpe os meus erros!


----------



## topexpto

> Mas é frequente os acabamentos serem *em* qualquer coisa/algum tipo.


Eu poria o *em*.
Talvez haja casos em que *em *possa ser omitido. Mas não neste.


----------



## artie08

muito obrigada


----------



## Vanda

"Acabamento da madeira em Walnut Granulado"

ou 

Acabamento em nogueira.

Para este tipo de cachimbo, não traduziram straight grain. Veja o cache.


> *Madeira* *Straight* *Grain*. *Madeira* de alta qualidade.


E neste outro site, ainda sobre cachimbos, sobre o straight grain:


> ... são chamados de “*straight* *grain*”, pois os desenhos da gramatura da *madeira* são perfeitos, ou seja, de linhas regulares, finas e verticais do alto ate embaixo do fornilho em segundo plano tem as linhas da chama (fogo) tipo granular


 .


----------



## artie08

Muito obrigada. 

Não se porque deixam Walnut sem tradução, mas assim é!


----------



## topexpto

Vanda,
também me ocorreu essa tradução, mas depois de ter pesquisado no google por "walnut granulado" e por "nogueira granulado/a" não encontrei nenhum resultado que me parecesse adequado. Conclui então que este não será um termo utilizado. 

De tudo o que pesquisei, acho que o mais seguro será, de facto, acabamentos em nogueira.


----------



## topexpto

Só mais uma nota. No primeiro site que a Vanda mencionou explicam o straight grain.
_
"Apenas para mencionar, existem dois estilos de grãos, ou veios, achados nas madeiras, de alta qualidade:
1) veios perpendiculares(*straight* *grain*);
2) olhos de pássaros(bird eyes), que são o final dos veios perpendiculares(*straight* grains), conforme o tipo de corte da *madeira*. Êstes tipos de *madeira* são considerados os tipos de alta qualidade, claro que com preços altos."_


----------



## topexpto

Continuo a remoer no assunto e, agora, acho que *acabamentos (da madeira) em nogueira de veios perpendiculares* é a tradução completa e correcta. Não soa tão bem mas tem todo o conteúdo e intenção original.


----------



## Benvindo

Com relação à disposição geral das fibras da madeira, o termo utilizado é "grã". Por exemplo, no livro "Árvores Brasileiras", de Harri Lorenzi, Ed. Plantarum Ltda., vemos que a canela-parda (Ocotea puberula) possui "grã direita a irregular". De acordo com o Houaiss, a grã pode ser "direita, revessa ou ondulada". A grã direita é a que dispõe as fibras de modo muito arrumado na vertical, então acho que é a melhor tradução para straight-grain.

Já walnute me é estranho, nunca tinha ouvido em português.


----------

